# Prayers needed!!!!!



## Drill146 (Jun 22, 2014)

My dad, Danny Morgan has a blood clot that goes from his calf to his groin in the main artery. He is at the VA emergency room in Augusta, Ga. Please say a prayer.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 22, 2014)

Prayers and well wishes for your family brother!!!!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jun 22, 2014)

Prayers sent for a quick recovery!


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jun 22, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Jun 22, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 22, 2014)

Update. He is being admitted into ICU at Augusta VA clinic. I'm scared folks. Anyone with knowledge of this kind of thing hit me up please


----------



## karen936 (Jun 22, 2014)

My husband has deep vein thrombosis. His clot when found was from ankle to past groin they could not find the end. I had to give him lovenox shots twice a day for about a week then they put him on cumadin. He has to be monitored blood thickness about twice a month. It is scarey big time as all my husbands fathers brothers died of clots and his aunt and grandfather on mothers side. It also retired my husband because they didn't want him around the equipment he worked with. Take a deep breath. Its gonna be scarey for a while. It was for me, but they found it before it caused problems other than to his vein. They will put him in pressure hose and he will need to keep leg elevated when sitting. No long car rides or plane flights without moving around.I send you lots of prays that he gets through it ok by the way my father in law had a clot break lose in 1975 they would not give him odds he died last year at 95. Good luck


----------



## creekboy2 (Jun 22, 2014)

We will pray for him


----------



## karen936 (Jun 22, 2014)

Also this can be caused by a blood factor that runs in the family. There are lots of them and you and your family should be tested for them. Once they start your fathers treatment they may not be able to tell if its from a blood factor or not. Tends to run in European family history.


----------



## cliff from jax (Jun 22, 2014)

Prayer sent


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 22, 2014)

Praying for ya Danny. We need ya back on the 3-d range.


----------



## abhunter (Jun 22, 2014)

Prayers going up


----------



## j.reagan (Jun 22, 2014)

prayers sent.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jun 22, 2014)

Praying for yall brother!!!! Sorry to hear about it. Thanks for the updates and keep us posted...if we can help in anyway plz let me know!!!!!! Hope to see him up and going very soon.....


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 23, 2014)

UPDATE.    He is headed in for surgery. They haven't explained the procedure to my mom yet but it can't be good. The clot is now from his toes to his stomach.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hang in there. They do have new techniques now that can bust up the clots. Sometimes they will put in a screen to keep the clots from moving up. Still praying for a good outcome.


----------



## MI360 (Jun 23, 2014)

Prayer sent. Please keep us updated


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 23, 2014)

Drill146 Praying for you and your family.


----------



## KillZone (Jun 23, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 23, 2014)

He's out of surgery but clot is so large they are going back into surgery tomorrow. But the DR said its looking good. Gonna be hurting for a while. Gotta love the old tough guy.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 23, 2014)

Prayers sent soldier!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 23, 2014)

Drill146 said:


> He's out of surgery but clot is so large they are going back into surgery tomorrow. But the DR said its looking good. Gonna be hurting for a while. Gotta love the old tough guy.



good news. still praying for you guys..


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jun 23, 2014)

Still sending prayers for a great recovery after tomorrow!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 24, 2014)

So glad you got good news.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 24, 2014)

prayers going out, sniper..danny is tough


----------



## CAL90 (Jun 24, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dad has a second procedure today. Nurse said he's resting well and doing great. Sweeping from the clot has gone down but he isn't out of the woods yet.


----------



## olinprice (Jun 24, 2014)

Prayers sent from me rocky comfort Bowhunters and diamondback archery shop


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Prayers sent. Hope all goes well..


----------



## 100hunter (Jun 24, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 24, 2014)

Drill146 said:


> Dad has a second procedure today. Nurse said he's resting well and doing great. Sweeping from the clot has gone down but he isn't out of the woods yet.



Sounds great !   ...Could be from the power of prayer. I just shot another load your way.


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 25, 2014)

Update on my dad. The swelling is worse than it has been yet. Currently in for yet another procedure. I talked the DR and he said this could go on for a week. He's still in good spirits but not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 26, 2014)

Clot over half gone now. Swelling reduced and he's actually hungry and eating. Best need I've heard in a week.


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 27, 2014)

Best news in a week. Clot is completely gone. Thank you all for the prayers, thoughts and wishes. He will be able to come home from hospital Sunday monday


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 28, 2014)

whoop, whoop


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jun 28, 2014)

power of prayer...god is good.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jun 28, 2014)

That is awesome news!!!!


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Thank you*

I want to say THANK YOU to everyone for the thoughts and prayers.  I've had a rough few weeks and with the help of good people praying the Good Lord heard them and pulled me through. I've got a very long road to full recovery but am on the right road now and just have to do what the Dr.'s tell me. Again thanks for all those in the archery family for helping me in this time of need.  May God bless you all..


----------



## Dryfire (Jul 8, 2014)

Praying .


----------

